# Game Thread: Round 2: Game 1: (6) Indiana Pacers vs. (2) Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center> @ 
*Indiana Pacers (H: 25-16 R: 19-22) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Monday May 9, 2005
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Dale Davis l Jermaine O'neal l Stephen Jackson l Reggie Miller l Jamaal Tinsely*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>
<center>2-2</center>

Nov.19, @ Det 97-82 Pacers 
Dec. 25, @ Ind 98-93 Pistons 
Jan. 27, @ Ind 88-76 Pistons 
March 25, @ Det 94-81 Pacers

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Pacers Board Game Thread: Game 1:bball:</center>


<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left">*GAME*</td> <td align="right">*DAY*</td> <td align="right">*DATE*</td> <td align="right">*SITE*</td> <td align="right">*TIME*</td> <td align="right">*TV*</td> <td align="right">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacer Free Press Injuries?



> Several of them needed the rest. Star forward Jermaine O'Neal is battling a sore right shoulder. Point guard Jamaal Tinsley has played only three games since missing more than two months because of a severe bruise to his left foot. Fred Jones has a fractured bone in the third knuckle on his shooting hand, and he also has had a sprained left ankle. Big men Austin Croshere, Scot Pollard and Jeff Foster are all dealing with sore backs or hips.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Rough. That's a lot of hurt people.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

wow nice rip


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rip stole one of my moves on the scoop.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pretty good start. At least the guys seem like their into this game. We need to go to someone else besides Ben.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

CJ said:


> Pretty good start. At least the guys seem like their into this game. We need to go to someone else besides Ben.


did't like the air ball jumper ???!!!!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

irishfury said:


> did't like the air ball jumper ???!!!!


LOL, that is one of the worst shot attempts I've ever seen in the NBA. Anyways didn't like the crossover into the Dale Davis block either.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

CJ said:


> LOL, that is one of the worst shot attempts I've ever seen in the NBA. Anyways didn't like the crossover into the Dale Davis block either.


Yeah not a pretty sight....I was like ben NOOOO


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben with two great defensive plays. One on the block of Jackson and the other by drawing the offensive foul on O'neal.

Tech on Dale Davis.

17-12 Detroit.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Damn. Nice tip dunk by Ben!


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Ben just redeem himself from the jump shot he was shooting at the 3 ft high hoop...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Jermaine showing that he _is_ happy to play the Pistons. 10 early points by him.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

McDyess coming up big on the defensive end off the bench. He still hasn't found his way back on track offensively though.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

he needs that jumper to hit...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Piston defense has looked very sharp so far but Tinsley's not out there to keep them honest.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

irishfury said:


> he needs that jumper to hit...



Yea, he needs a dunk, that turnaround J, or something; anything, just get the guy a basket.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That dunk could be the start.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I forgot that Carlisle calls timeouts whenever he senses that the other team is about to start a run. Annoying, but very smart.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice to see Arroyo getting in there early and being productive(how many minutes did he get in the previous series?) If Indiana will continue to settle for jumpers I think this game will be decided before the end of the third quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

LB takes a chance on the bench and it's paying off, with Arroyo and Dice leading the charge..

Tech on Stephen Jackson.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah I think LB asked for them to step up


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Wallace with a difficult shot, i hope he wont continue with those...ugly shot by...Rip???


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lindsey showing some great speed on that steal. Tinsley picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice shot by Ben...time out Indiana. I hope that Detroit will continue to get the ball in low.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

ben workin out there


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Would Arroyo be tradebale? If so what poistion do you guys really need help at?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Would Arroyo be tradebale? If so what poistion do you guys really need help at?



I doubt it. He's young and we have him at a bargain price. Plus backup PG is a position we need.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben is getting his hand on just about every rebound and tap.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice one rasheed! keep working it down low there...thats a traveling violation jackson!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Nice one rasheed! keep working it down low there...thats a traveling violation jackson!



Sheed fan?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Detroit looking good so far lindsey with a nice J


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben going to the fadeaway jumper for the second time tonight. 49-33 Pistons


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

ben is everywhere...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

sjax with the 3


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

elden on the floor 

49-36 pistons


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

hamilton draws the foul with 1.5 secs left


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

clock froze


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

CJ said:


> Sheed fan?


Absolutely!
These freethrows are a really nice bonus.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Fortunately for the Pacers they got a couple baskets near the end of the quarter to pull closer to the Pistons. The game isn't as close as the score indicates.

LB coming through on his promise. 10 Piston players played in the first half. We have a bench, we just have to use it.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

14 pts 11 rebounds and 3 steals for ben in the first half.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

offensive foul on the pacers now pistons ball still 1.5 secs left


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That 20 second timeout proved to be a pretty big timeout as O'neal picks up his fourth.

The guy/gal working the clock should be fired.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Lindsey almost hit the 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Be back after half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why do you give someone 3 FT's when the clock should have expired?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I know I am the president of the Ben don't shoot fan club but he is looking good right now.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why do you give someone 3 FT's when the clock should have expired?


The clock never stopped when the pacers scored...


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Brian said:


> 14 pts 11 rebounds and 3 steals for ben in the first half.


That is an amazing stat line. 
I think Detroit could be even more aggresive taking it to the basket. 
Btw, that third foul on ONeal could really hurt Indiana.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brian said:


> The clock never stopped when the pacers scored...


It stopped with about 7 on the shot clock when Jermaine had the ball. The differential was about 1.5 between the game and shot clock, and I'm assuming Jermaine scored with about 2 on the shot clock.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah that was terrible....shot clock work


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

it's already over


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It stopped with about 7 on the shot clock when Jermaine had the ball. The differential was about 1.5 between the game and shot clock, and I'm assuming Jermaine scored with about 2 on the shot clock.


I didn't notice that I guess that was a make up call for the bad shot clock in indy a couple of years ago.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They want to take the ball out of Ben's hands lol


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

heck of a steal by ben to start the half


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ben with the layup and 1


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

dale davis has 4 fouls


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Body is dominating the game right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brian said:


> I didn't notice that I guess that was a make up call for the bad shot clock in indy a couple of years ago.


I don't know what you're talking about, unless it's about Jermaine's buzzer beater against Detroit that was .1 seconds late, yet still counted. Either way, I don't think there would be a make-up call for something years ago.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Ben stat line right now is sick..


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Stephen Jackson is very good as shooting with a hand in his face. Tay needs to close out better on him though.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

LOL at the dunk by hamiliton


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

It hit Rip in the head the annoucers tend to think it should count.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> Stephen Jackson is very good as shooting with a hand in his face.


For how slow his shot is, he better be.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Shouldn't count. Rasheed did it earlier in the year versus Memphis, and it happened in the NCAA tourney. Ball has to go all the way through.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brian said:


> LOL at the dunk by hamiliton


Mason started to say "Rip Haaaaamilton" before he made (should I say missed) the basket. LOL.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

The pistons for whatever reason can't seem to put them away.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

CJ said:


> Shouldn't count. Rasheed did it earlier in the year versus Memphis, and it happened in the NCAA tourney. Ball has to go all the way through.


Happened to me a couple of years ago but i got the call my way. Suppose its different in international basketball. 
I think the Detroit defensive rotations looks a lot sloppier suddenly.
Ben is really showing great intensity tonight.
Reggie with an offence???


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think once you're up by 15-20 points you get a little lackadaisical on both sides of the ball. We do need to play sharper however, maybe get a guy or two in off the bench.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

sjax with the shot and 1


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

great pass by sheed to prince

66-52


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

A 12 point lead isn't that big of a lead in basketball. A cuple of quick baskets and all of a sudden it's a different game.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Ben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

CJ said:


> I think once you're up by 15-20 points you get a little lackadaisical on both sides of the ball. We do need to play sharper however, maybe get a guy or two in off the bench.


Maybe move Sheed to the 3 and get McDyess back in...
Reggie is really hurting tonight. Indianas lack of intensity in general is really surprising me. Why not go harder to the basket?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

smh...Ben Wallace throwing headbands again :biggrin:


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

That is a really ugly freethrow by Wallace. He has decent mechanics but he still ends up like that. weird. bad defensive rotation again by detroit but bailed out by lucky bounce of rim. Close this thing out now!


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Great game by Ben, but did he really airball a free throw short and to the _left_ ? That might be the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Wallace is a beast...it feels like the only thing that keeps indiana in the game is Bens freethrows.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Thuloid said:


> Great game by Ben, but did he really airball a free throw short and to the _left_ ? That might be the worst I've ever seen.


Yeah. That was pretty damn awful.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The bad part is that wasn't the first time this year.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

That switching of the pivot foot that oNeal excelles at is really starting to bug me, am I the only one???


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

great block by sheed and then an alley oop to prince on the other end

75-57 pistons


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice D and then a great dunk by Prince...it feels as if all the rebounds bounces detroits way right now.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

rip for 3


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Time to light the darko


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice three by Rip. We needed something to wake us out of this mini slump.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

I think that last three pointer really hurt...I`d say that its over now but with Reggie still out there...and one for rasheed. Is that it?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> I think that last three pointer really hurt...I`d say that its over now but with Reggie still out there...and one for rasheed. Is that it?



Another three from Billups, but Tins comes back down and gets the basket with a chance at one.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

irishfury said:


> Time to light the darko


Hear hear. Can we see some more Arroyo/Darko now please!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You can tell Dice isn't used to throwing alley oops.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

I say it: if Indiana continues to settle for those jumpers, the series wont last more than four games. I think the best way of describing Indianas performance is "lack of commitment/attitude." Flat. Lacking fire. Content. Weak. Take your pick.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Those adjectives fit perfect. I think unprepared would fit too. Detroit is the better team, but I'm not sure that they're this much better. Indy wasn't prepared or good enough to face a Detroit team playing some good ball.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Maybe its Darko time...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Elden looks thinner, which is good for us.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Indianas plays been really poor, especially the movement without the ball has been horrendous. Its not like Detroit has had a super game in any way its just that Indiana has been...errr...bad!?!


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

LB isn't going to be happy the bench has give up a lot of the lead.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Feed the big guy! I hate it when a big guy wants the ball down low and does not get it...its over. Nice one Arroyo!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Good game for us, we played well, but we can do better. Total team effort tonight, everyone came through and played their role.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I thought there was a decent chance Indy would steal this game because we have had a long lay off and I thought they would come out with a lot of emotion. We should have no problem with taking this in 5.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn good to read. Guess what, the game wasn't on TV in Canada.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Boxscore 

Ben had a great game 8-12 shooting. If only he was a good free throw shooter he could have had over 30 pts. I do hope he realizes that todays game is the exception and not the norm though. I don't want to see him taking 12 shots and chaucney only 6 unless he is hot of course.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hard fought game by the Pistons ... Good to see the fans didn't get out of hand


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I was at the game last night and this is the first compute access I've had since then.

The difference between the two clubs was unreal. Indiana didn't looked absolutely terrible. Rick Carlisle is a good coach, but it's games like that where I'm happy he isn't OUR good coach.

It was the typical Carlisle offense- iso, iso, iso, iso, iso, iso..... Jermaine must have went 1 on 1 30 times that game. They walk the ball up the floor, then Rick calls somebodies name, and they go 1 on 1. It's terribly boring and flat out doesn't work in the playoffs.

Ben was amazing and Rip owned Reggie on both ends of the floor.

I think Indiana might be a better team when Jermaine O'Neal is not on the floor because they actually run plays and pass the ball.


----------

